# استفسار عن معاهد الهندسة الميكانيكية فى مصر



## milanoboy2010 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

* هل يوجد معهد فى مصر يعطى دبلومات فى الهندسة الميكانيكية او صيانة السيارات انا لا اقصد الحصول على بكالريوس هندسة و لكن الحصول على دبلوم معتمد عالميا 
حيث انه يوجد معاهد فنية صناعية بمصر و لكن الدراسة بها لا تثمن و لا تغنى من جوع فانا ابحث عن معاهد تدرس مناهج اجنبية و تعطى شهادات دولية فى مجال الميكانيكا او صيانة السيارات و شكرا*​


----------



## مهندس صلاح العنزي (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
انا متخرج من المعهد العالي للهندسه بمدينه 6اكتوبر سنه 2004 بتخصص ميكاترونيك وتمت معادله الشهاده بمصر وكويت ولكن عندرجوعي للكويت وتسجيلي بعضويه جمعيه المهندسين الكويتيه تفاجات انه غير مسجل باتحاد مهندسين العرب وبذلك لايمكن استخراج عضويه مهندس لانه غير مؤهل وغير معترف فيه فما الحل في المعهد هذا ياخذ فلوس وبس معي اخواني مصريين نفس المشكله حاصله معاهم بالكويت ويمنعهم من ممارسه عمل ببعض المشاريع الكبيره المصنفه والشركات تطلبها ارجو من له علاقه بالمعهد ان يكلم عميد الكليه ويحلو الموضوع لانه مشكله والله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد معهد العاشر من رمضان من افضل الكليات الخاصة الموجودة بمصر


----------



## wae1731979 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خريج من نفس المعهد قسم تشيد وبناء وواجه نفس المشكله نحتاج ان نتضامن لايجاد حل للمشكله انتظر ال


----------



## wae1731979 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خريج من نفس المعهد قسم تشيد وبناء وواجه نفس المشكله نحتاج ان نتضامن لايجاد حل للمشكله انتظر الرد ×××××××××


----------

